# GTA San Andreas Skip Missions



## boosters (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone can please tell me how to skip the missions in PC GTA SAN Andreas, i can't complete some missions so if anyone know it.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 1, 2007)

go down help urself


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 1, 2007)

Save Files - All Storyline Missions d/l @ GTA Forums


----------



## boosters (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Buddy


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Aug 1, 2007)

I remember there was a GTA:SA MissionPasser floating round the net. Google for it. Downloading save games forces you to (atleast in the start) play with the saver's customization (stats, areas, clothes etc.) So I recommend the Mission Passer


----------



## Caesar (Aug 4, 2007)

Stuck in the flying missions?


----------



## dakko5 (Apr 19, 2009)

Caesar said:


> Stuck in the flying missions?


heck yes!


----------



## upendra_gp (Apr 20, 2009)

get mission skipper. available at gtagaming i think.


----------

